# Sure, why not?



## coraljag (Dec 1, 2005)

hey, i'm new too! i am a drama/tech director at a junior high in Indy, Indiana... but i'm really just a dabbler. i don't really know anything about tech in real life. i'm an actor masquerading as a techie, because i am the only one at our school that knows how to run the lights and sound in the auditorium. so, i figure this is a good place to learn some stuff!


----------



## Peter (Dec 1, 2005)

That it is... Stick arround and you'll pick up lots and lots!

Welcome to Controlbooth.com!
The Official Welcome Wagon (part 2)


----------



## SketchyCroftPpl (Dec 1, 2005)

Hello!

Yes please stay and look around, you can learn just about anything by going through the posts. Feel free to ask questions too, everyone here knows what they're talking about. Are there student techs as well at your school? Do you know what board you use?

~Nick


----------



## avkid (Dec 1, 2005)

Welcome to Controlbooth!! Thanks for joining us, alot of us started out in exactly the same way you are.


-The OFFICIAL Welcome Wagon(part 1 of 2)
AKA "Phil"


----------

